# Tool Give Away | Fluke 87-3



## eleverich (Jul 15, 2012)

I have some tools that I no longer use and I plan on giving them away. 

The newest Give Away is a fluke 87..

Visit my channel and leave a comment for a chance to win..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1lmlComtes&list=UUwAk2eiC2NmgwQUjpmxVLfw&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

LOL, get tired of the BS you were getting from a few over at you know where.


----------



## eleverich (Jul 15, 2012)

Nah, they don't bother me lol

I just would like to make sure that all of the newer guys know that there are other options in learning.. 

I enjoy making the videos and I enjoy being able to furnish some tools. I have plenty of them to get rid of


----------



## eleverich (Jul 15, 2012)

beenthere said:


> LOL, get tired of the BS you were getting from a few over at you know where.


Ok now it's starting not to be so cool!


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

It was only a matter of time before someone reported the vid links as DIY aid.

You know this site has a sister site called CONTRACTORTALK.COM

There is an HVAC forum over there also.


----------



## eleverich (Jul 15, 2012)

I'll head over there and see what kind of trouble I can start 

I guess if I wasn't a youtuber, I might also consider these videos as diy but I don't think that I would make such a big deal over it. 

With so many different personalities there will never be a right answer as to should I make Hvac videos. My answer is yes though :yes:

Thanks


----------

